

Ask HN: Sales stats for Android paid apps? - mirwox

Were any concrete sales figures ever disclosed by any Android developer? This kind of info is easy to find for iPhone (albeit mostly the freaky successes) but it seems very tough to find any commercial data from the Android Market.
======
zitterbewegung
At an open source confrence I was at (flourish) they had an android developer
which developed games. The sales were considerably lower for android apps I
believe it was 10% of the sales compared to iPhone apps.

~~~
mirwox
That's what I was afraid of. It seems like Android is still something for the
(hopefully near) future.

Let's hope Google gives it a boost somehow, don't know if they're hoping more
devices hit the market.

It would be very nice for developers to have an alternative to the Apple App
Store.

~~~
mirwox
There's a mention here that a Larva Labs app stayed at number one for a while
and is now number 2 :
<http://www.flourishconf.com/flourish2009/?q=node/36#hall>

If they disclosed concrete numbers, maybe we could size the Android App
Market.

